# Which provider for mobile phones



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All

So we are slowly getting through the list of things to be done. 
Next on the list is 2 x mobile phones.
Needed only for texting and making calls....................seem to be spoilt for choice so,

What would you do on a monthly account basis

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

PAYG unless you really use a mobile extensively. If your UK mobiles are unlocked you could just buy a SIM


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

We use Moche from TMN €15 a month for unlimited calls and unlimited texts to any other Moche user. So if you and your other half have one each that's only €30 max a month between you, no nasty shocks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have UZO €15 top up each month and calls and texts at only 8c pm or each. To ALL other phones!
Changed from Vodafone.
DON`T bother with a contract!!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Just to be clear, Moche is not really a contract, it only lasts as long as you keep paying the €15 a month. It has no minimum period, you can do it for just one month if you like.


----------

